# Shooting Full Body White Backgrounds



## jepabst (Oct 28, 2014)

So here's the rub; I'm shooting some 'on site' full body, full white-out backgrounds. I'm researching and testing some lighting setups; and wanted to know if anyone had any tips or tricks for this sort of thing. I have done plenty of corporate headshots before, but not full body white-bg. 

At my disposal are plenty of light stands and umbrellas/softboxes. I have 3 Canon 600 speedlites. I also have two continuous CFLs if necessary. 

I'd like to do as little post-processing as possible, so I plan to place subjects 6-10 feet away from wall, and really blow it out. We have quite a lot of space to work with. 

Cheers to all. I'm assuming we'll be doing this kind of look


----------



## triggermike (Oct 28, 2014)

There's a ton of advice to peruse on the web! Here's just one which is decent . . .

https://www.photoflex.com/pls/the-pure-white-background-done-right


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's how pro photographer *Jerry Avenaim* does it http://blog.avenaim.com/2009/12/10/photography-lighting-white/ I've never seen a better explanation.

Never heard of Jerry Avenaim? Here's his biography http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Avenaim


----------



## jepabst (Oct 28, 2014)

triggermike said:


> There's a ton of advice to peruse on the web! Here's just one which is decent . . .
> 
> https://www.photoflex.com/pls/the-pure-white-background-done-right



Thank you for the reference material! That is a really great post! I could probably do that, but without the hair light with my available equipment. I have 3 speedlites. I could get additional gear, but I'd prefer not to. There's no good graphic on that page that shows a comparison w/ and w/out the hair light.


----------



## jepabst (Oct 28, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> Here's how pro photographer *Jerry Avenaim* does it http://blog.avenaim.com/2009/12/10/photography-lighting-white/ I've never seen a better explanation.



That is also a great read, though I do not use, or own a light meter  Even so, I know what the technical idea is and it is helpful.


----------



## jepabst (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll post more about this VERY SOON. Here are some of the shots I took yesterday!
No photoshop here; just some Lightroom cropping and sliders. 
And a selfie of me with another camera toward the bottom right.


----------



## Skirball (Nov 6, 2014)

Well done, those are really good results for 3 speedlights and no Photoshop.


----------

